# Mac Pro 16 core - love? disappointed? broke and homeless after buying one??



## edhamilton (Aug 20, 2020)

Time to move on from my 12 core trash bin.
It only gets 5800 on geekbench (much less than the 7500 that is should get).
Falls over near the end of every project.

Hows it going on the 16 core mac pro?
Anyone wish they'd gone for the 28 core or is the higher clock speed of the 16 paying off at times?


The other option is to decide to leave the apple ecosystem and build.

What say ye?


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 20, 2020)

I am still on 12-core cylinder with no problems, but one tv scoring friend got 28-core and one rock producer friend got 16-core. 

- 28-core dude replaced a 12-core cylinder and ridiculously built-out PC VEPro slave with the single 28-core running VEPro locally and he loves it. Says it's WAY more powerful than the two previous machines combined. He's in DP though for some reason.

- 16-core dude went from 8-core cylinder, and songs in Logic that were absolutely maxing his cylinder on 1024 buffer with lots of Flex Time can be loaded up on the 16-core at 30%-50% cpu on 256 buffer. So that's good.


----------



## studioj (Aug 20, 2020)

I am in the same boat (6 core cylinder with hack VEP slave) and wanting to upgrade... hearing some Catalina horror stories though and it is making me hesitate. my rig is pretty much issue free except for CPU bottlenecks through big projects. 28 core dude finding more or the less the same level stability? Mojave has been the best OS for me in years.


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 20, 2020)

studioj said:


> I am in the same boat (6 core cylinder with hack VEP slave) and wanting to upgrade... hearing some Catalina horror stories though and it is making me hesitate. my rig is pretty much issue free except for CPU bottlenecks through big projects. 28 core dude finding more or the less the same level stability? Mojave has been the best OS for me in years.



Haven't checked with 28-core dude since the first conversation about a week into setting up. Was smooth sailing up to that point. I forgot that he also put HDX3 inside the rack mac pro instead of in a third computer where he had it previously (cylinder with Sonnet rack). So he's running PTHDX3 alongside DP and VEPro all on a single machine (kind of like that guy Neil Parfitt does in his videos.)

He got the Pegasus internal drive bracket and the Sonnet 4x blade card for sample storage. Here's the pics:


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 20, 2020)

Man...one of these days.

It's worth noting that, during an alcohol-fueled virtual window shopping session, I discovered that a suitably-spec'd-out (forget the details) new Mac Pro could be paid off with via an Apple Card for about $650/month with 0% interest for a year. If I had a solid year of gigs lined up (in a non-Coronavirus year), I might think about doing just that. 

I love my recent monster PC build, as it's made my life 1000% easier a la the stories above, but man the nMP is just something else.


----------



## artomatic (Aug 20, 2020)

Loving it! Solid, powerful, super quiet and super fast!
Glad I got the 16 core with 96 GB ram, as I'm finding myself using more and more samples and cpu-intensive plugins these days. And I no longer need a slave computer. I'm now running instance-heavy VEPro locally with no problem.
On a side note, using Final Cut Pro is also a breeze! So much quicker rendering, etc.
It's pricey but it's making my life so much easier now compared to my vintage 2013 6-core Mac Pro.
I also love that Apple brought the expandability back!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 20, 2020)

the good news is, deeply sampling an orchestra is simply an expensive and hard to recoup investment, and I'm happy to know in like 3 years I'll be able to upgrade to 512 gigs and some obscene 24+ core machine for the price of 2 high end sample libraries.


----------



## edhamilton (Aug 21, 2020)

oh man .... I am doing a fine job of rationalizing spending an inconceivable sum of money for a computer ......


----------



## dgburns (Aug 21, 2020)

It’s a great machine if you can afford it. It’s not the end of the world if you can’t. Plenty of options that are less expensive.


----------



## imusic (Aug 22, 2020)

working with a 16core/384GBRAM/8TBSSD in Protools/S1Pro - very nice ...
(AVID PT native, MTRX)


----------

